# Need help manually removing Physx drivers



## Butterloki (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not sure which forum this should be in

I installed the latest Physx drivers without realizing I needed a dedicated Physyx card. Immediately after installing I found myself with a black screen where I should be be logging into Windows. I haven't been able to get into Safe Mode or VGA mode to undo the damage. My only way in right now is with a Linux live CD. I can get in and make changes...


Now I understand these drivers aren't supposed to be manually removed, but what if you have no other choice? I found four Physx entries in Windows/System32 and have renamed the file extensions, but with no noticable result. Still a black screen when the Windows logon should come up.

Is there something else I can try without being able to run any uninstallers or regedit? I can view, read/write, rename, and delete (though I hesitate to delete anything) but only from the live Linux CD. Can something be changed that will allow VGA mode to come up so I can take care of the rest in Windows?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
what is your video card?
if it's Nvidia, PhysX automatically installs with the Nvidia Driver, even if you don't have a PhysX card, cause some games requires PhysX driver to work properly, like Infernal...
if you want to remove PhysX
download Revo uninstaller from my sig
open it, check the installed program list and see if you can find PhysX (you can search for it in search area)
right click on it and choose uninstall, also remove all the remaining of PhysX from the registry and from your HDD (just follow Revo's instructions)


----------

